# Rescue Remedies dogs that are CAT friendly...



## Rescue Remedies

All the dogs on this thread have lived successfully with cats or have been successfully tested and are looking for their forever homes.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Rhona cross breed


----------



## Sheldon

Aw we recently lost our dog :-( but we are coming round to the idea that one we would like to rehome an other.

Ive just been watching cracker on your web site hes sooo cute. Shame you live so far away!! He'd fit in well here we have 3 cats!!

Hope he gets a forever home very soon honey coz hes gorgeous:thumbup:

Hugs
Gayle
xxxxxx


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cat friendly or successfully tested dogs that are currently available for homing:

Milly

Also needs to live with another dog 



Milly's thread Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Milly Staffie x DOB 02.08 Farnham Surrey Kennelled

Maggie Shepherd x Rottie




Maggie's thread Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Maggie Shepherd x Rottie 1-2 years Hemel Hempstead Foster


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Milly, Maggie & Rhona are still looking for their forever homes and are available for adoption!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

*Rupert* …

Rupert is currently fostered with 2 cats, 2 children under 10 and another adult dog 



Please visit Rupert's thread in All Breeds Rescue Remedies on our forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Rupert DOB 04.09 Epsom Surrey Foster to find out more about him and follow his progress.

*Taffy* …
Taffy is fostered in the same house as 3 cats and 2 dogs. He should not live with children and introductions inside and outside the house need to be managed with care. A fun and very loyal, loving dog. 




Please visit Taffy's thread in All Breeds Rescue Remedies on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Taffy Crossbreed DOB 01.10 Midhurst Foster to find out more about him and follow his progress.

*Milly, Rhona & Maggie* on this thread are also still looking for their forever homes and are available for adoption!

If you are interested in re-homing any of the dogs on this thread please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Milly, Maggie, Taffy, Rupert & Rhona are still looking for their forever homes and are available for adoption!

Here are Holly & Polly!

*Holly*




Please visit Holly's thread, in All Breeds Rescue Remedies on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Holly Crossbreed DOB 08.09 Deal Kent Foster to find out more about her and follow her progress.

*Polly*

A busy day was planned for lovely Polly!

First up a bit of cat testing. Am thrilled to say she has passed with flying colours She actually has very little interest in cats. She's quite happy to ignore them completely, even when Reg the cat did a playful 100mph dash right in front of her nose in the garden! When she does greet them she wags her tail and has a little sniff and then wonders off to sniff elsewhere. So having now spent two hours with dear old Reg in and out of the garden (he's such a poppet of a cat!) we feel very confident in saying she would be absolutely fine to live with a cat.

Here's some photos from her very first meeting with Reg - sorry they are so bad but my flash is broken and the weather is just dreadful today :-(



















Please visit this Polly's thread in Staffierescue Rescue Remedies on this forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Trial adoption Holly (Polly) Staffie DOB 03Tisbury Wiltshire to find out more about her and follow her progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Rescue Remedies dogs that at Cat Friendly can be all be seen on our forum on the following link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Cat proven or successfully tested dogs

*If you are interested in re-homing any of our dogs, please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Milly, Maggie, Taffy, Rupert & Rhona are still looking for their forever homes and are available for adoption!

Rescue Remedies dogs that at Cat Friendly can be all be seen on our forum on the following link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Cat proven or successfully tested dogs

If you are interested in re-homing any of our dogs, please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Milly, Maggie, Taffy, Holly & Rhona are still looking for their forever homes and are available for adoption!

All our dogs that are suitable to live with cats can be found on this thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Cat proven or successfully tested dogs

They also have their own individual threads which give further details and pictures as they progress through our rescue.

*If you are interested in re-homing any of our dogs then please complete our homing questionnaire on this link https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------

